# Updated my site



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been updating my site a lot lately. Check it out!
http://bettacare.webs.com/


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

lovely detailed pics there, looks nice


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

LOOK AT THAT BUBBLE NEST! 
Nice Update, your webpage looks great.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you. I have been working on it for a while. I plan to turn it into a paid website soon. That picture with the bubblenest was taken by a professional photographer named Richard Atwood. I met him on bettasource.com. bettasource is mostly a breeder's forum, so there's lots of good pics.


----------

